# CMT Multipurpose Hole Saws



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone use them? Talked with a former rep and he claims they're the best. 

I've preferred the Milwaukee Big Hawg kit... but if there's something better, I'm all ears.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you mean these?
http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=HS~~2
Italian made, I believe.
Here's their US catalog
http://www.cmtutensili.com/viewdoc.asp?pars2=1~22~1~2~3
and hole saw videos
http://www.cmtutensili.com/viewdoc.asp?pars2=3~512~6~2~3


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, those ones.

They claim the same bit for wood to block. Makes me wonder.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you have to lube them with olive oil...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

... and some garlic powder for a pleasant aroma.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> ... and some garlic powder for a pleasant aroma.


Off for some Italian food. Made the choice for tonights dinner easy.

Is this off subject? :laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bring back a doggy bag for the rest of us...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a new bakery open up a block from my house. Mrs. OpenSights picked up fresh focaccia bread so for dinner I made BTKs... bacon, tomato and kale.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

now thats what we need....a good food thread to share recipes for good food..........


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No way in hell am I putting up my grandmother's spaghetti sauce recipe! Family secret.

Now my kid's favorite, "crunchy piggy", is a different story.

Pork loin, cut into ~1" steaks, pounded, flour/seasoning, egg then pancko crumbs and fried in conola oil. Dash of salt and pepper, served with mashed tatters and corn.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> No way in hell am I putting up my grandmother's spaghetti sauce recipe! Family secret.
> 
> Now my kid's favorite, "crunchy piggy", is a different story.
> 
> Pork loin, cut into ~1" steaks, pounded, flour/seasoning, egg then pancko crumbs and fried in conola oil. Dash of salt and pepper, served with mashed tatters and corn.


 Where's the cannoli, paisan?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> No way in hell am I putting up my grandmother's spaghetti sauce recipe! Family secret.
> 
> Now my kid's favorite, "crunchy piggy", is a different story.
> 
> Pork loin, cut into ~1" steaks, pounded, flour/seasoning, egg then pancko crumbs and fried in conola oil. Dash of salt and pepper, served with mashed tatters and corn.


mix a little corn meal in with the crumbs...gives a nice sweet taste to the crust..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

anyone have a good pickling recipe for venison?


----------

